# Talkin tattoos



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Gonna finish my sleeve w some BxG portraits but cant make up my mind who I want to do it. If anyone has time check out these artist. Give your opions and or recommendations please. 
www.bobtyrrell.com
www.philyoungtattoos.com 
www.plurabella.com


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess it all depends on what style you want it to be.There are certain tats that I want done in a certain style.It's all personal prefrence


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> Gonna finish my sleeve w some BxG portraits but cant make up my mind who I want to do it. If anyone has time check out these artist. Give your opions and or recommendations please.
> Night Gallery - Tattoos by Bob Tyrrell
> Phil Young @ Hope Gallery :
> Plurabella Tattoo Studio, Kore Flatmo, Cincinnati, Ohio, 45223


You're getting portrait work done? The first one, bobtyrell for sure - meticulous attention to detail. The second one if not the first - the third, to me their work is work is sub par.

Edit
K - so I looked again at the links, kinda had dyslexia moment. I was Thinking the third link but typed bobby tyrell.

Kore Flatmo was the one I was thinking to go with for sure, then the second one, I really liked use of freehand color on the bird. The first link, bobby tyrell's work is decent but weird


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I really like Kore Flatmo. The sleeve of the native american crying and the leeves is one of my favorite tattoos I have ever seen. Thanks 4 the input thou. If I werent so scared to fly I am pretty sure Jose Lopez would be doing them.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I"m really thinking on getting a tatt this summer


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got 4 tats so far.. the first one I got the day after my 18th birthday! My last one I got when my now 7 yr old was 3 months old! So, needless to say, I'm long overdue. I've got 3 drawn up that I wanna get... one would be on my right calf (on the outter side) of Debo (in my sig) with his bday, the day he died, and his nickname "Hansum Man" (purposely mispelled). I've yet to find an artist that I would trust b/c I want it to look as close to the pic as possible, and it will be a lot of detail and color! I believe I want his memorium info in a fancy script.... not completely decided on that yet, which is another reason why I haven't gotten it done yet. The other two tats would be of my 5 yr old and my 8 mos old daughters' names. Just gotta figure out where to put them! Any ideas? My 7 y/o name is on my chest over my heart, got one on each shoulder (only visible when i wear a "wife beater" aka tank top, and my first is my "tramp stamp".

P.S. To the OP.. sorry, not trying to hijack your thread. Pls don't be mad at me!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Czar said:


> I"m really thinking on getting a tatt this summer


Philly convention is next weekend.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

who is gonna do your? What do you think about Flatmo? I always have considered him one of the top artist in the country.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude Bob Tyrrel is the shiz, we're myspace friends too. He's a great artist I hope to get some work from him too. Phil is also amazing. Me personally I would go with Bob. I have a ton of his flash in my shop too. (I own my own shop and I'm the senior artist )
Either way you go it's gunna look great but you better make the app. now cause Bob is always backed way up so if you want to do it in the next few months I would call right away. Can you post up some pics of your ink I'd love to see it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's suppose to be at Tattoo the earth this year  I can't wait it will be my fist booth there


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

if i was you, id go visit them all , just to look what te shop look like, to be sure everything is fine..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

o man I really, REALLY want another tat. I like mine hidden though. I have one on my side three chinese symbols (got it when I was 20) and yes I really looked up the signs before I got them on my body, the tattooist was telling me about people wanting to cover foriegn tats up because people messed up on the meaning lmao and got my other tat with my husbands name when I was 18.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Philly convention was insane!!!! Bumed out cause Tyrrell wasnt there even though he was advertised as so. There where 2 pitbull booths there. One girl who said she travels to spread good press on Pitbulls & fight the media stereotype. We disagreed on a lot of things and I thought she should learn a little more but it was cool. I guess. Pinups For Pitbulls were there too. They were cool. There were some great artist here also. Some amazing color portraits. Almost got tattooed by dude named Marshall Bennet but didnt know enough about him to make an appointment on the spot. The more I look at his work the more I like. NYC convention is next. Paul Booth, Jack Rudy, Juan Puente ........ it should be sick. Cant post pics from this pc sorry guys.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww man no pics  I really wanted some pics. The NYC shoe should be awesome make sure you get some convention pics  Paul Booth is the  I wounder if Leorcifer will be there too. Oh man I can't wait for the conventions to come hit the west coast  Tattoo the Earth here I come


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I would love to hit some west coast shows. So many of my favorites are out there and seldom come east. I am a chicken to fly but if Kat said come on out next week. I think I could make it. I left messages with Jack Rudys assistant trying to get appointment for NYC but havent heard back. Shout out to Kim from Plurabella. She responds within 24 hrs everytime I have contacted him. Looks like Kore will be starting my back project this summer.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome Kat is an amazing black and gray artist I just love her work. Hanna from her shop is one of my fav's too  Ooooo I can't wait. We go to the conventions out here every year so I'll make sure to get some pics for you. I'm gunna try to get a pic with Kat and Hanna  OMG could you imagine it  I'm soooooo excited I can't wait


----------

